# Limerick for Tony



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

"There once was a man named Tony
who loved his morning stogie
with green eggs and ham
he was a happy man
until realizing he was down to his last (p) shorty"



Come on guys lets get to making some limericks!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL - that's about all I got Eric - a poet I am not...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> LOL - that's about all I got Eric - a poet I am not...


Well, I know for a fact that there are more creative brothers on here than I. It was the best I could come up with.
Popped into my head when reading "what did you smoke today" and saw Tony's posts on egg whites, ham and coffee.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

There was a young maiden in Havana...

Oh, wait.
This is an open forum.

And I'm supposed to be a moderator...

Unfortunately, all my limericks would require me to edit, and possibly ban myself.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Tony from Brooklyn, a true Party Whore,
Bought up all the Partagas Shorts, so there were no more.
With his power bar in hand, and a coffee thats black,
He reached into one of his 40 humis for an AM Twang Snack.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

There once was a man from Nantucket....


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Coop D said:


> There once was a man from Nantucket....


and his name was TonyBrooklyn !


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

There once was a man named Tony
In Brooklyn he wanted a hoagie
He said with a grin
fingers resting on chin
I guess I'll just have me a stogie


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

54 Conqueror said:


> There once was a man named Tony
> In Brooklyn he wanted a hoagie
> He said with a grin
> fingers resting on chin
> I guess I'll just have me a stogie


Well Done !!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

There once was a Puffer from Brooklyn

Fuggedaboutit - whatcha gonna add to that?


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

There once was a man who loved TWANG!
About Cubans he'd often harangue.
In Brooklyn he does stay,
but he left for Carmel today,
without stogies, and he felt the pang!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That's the spirit gentlemen!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

There once was a man, it is true.
For twang there was nothing he'd not do.
When told, "Decide quick-
Good food or a stick?"
He said, "F-U, I'll take the two!" OOOOOOHHHHH!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Gents what can i say i am honored!:wink:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats, TonyBrooklyn on 14,000 Posts,
Partagas Cigars, Well he has the most.
I will light up a smoke, and give cheers to you,
Now get your ass to Arthur Ave for a sausage or two.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gents what can i say i am honored!:wink:


I hope they give you a chuckle or two!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

The Partagas man is a true friend
He'll help you on the slope and when
You think you're close to the bottom and then
He picks a new marca,it's cliff jumping once again


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You guys are all poets but ya just didn't know its lol!


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

can't do limericks, so here's a haiku:

party short in hand
coffee black, egg whites, and ham
the breakfast with twang


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:biggrin::nod::wink:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

If you blend a haiku with a limerick, do you get a Heimlich?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> If you blend a haiku with a limerick, do you get a Heimlich?


Pretend like your chocking i'll try and save you.oke::laugh:ound:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tritones said:


> If you blend a haiku with a limerick, do you get a Heimlich?


Hmmm, that might come in handy at the local steak house.....


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha awesome. I'm not a poet so I'll just say this in honor of Tony... GIVE ME THAT TWWWWWAAAAANNNNNNG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The twang is the thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The twang is the thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or the thang is the twang!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

As Mark Twang once said, "If there are no cigars in Cuba, Tony's been shopping again."


----------

